# I have a kickass trainer!



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

So, in our initial evaluation, we agreed that my rescue Jack has a middling drive. Lots of patience is what we agreed would be necessary. 

When we met last met, I had only trained twice that week. Trainer was disappointed and let me know. But trainer also said my dog saved me. My dog performed better than expected, despite my slacking. Nice 

And tonight, my dog broke the training tool. I got him into drive, and he shredded the tug, like it was some leftover laundry. Two bites, after OB and 20 mins worth of tricks, second tug, and it was Done!

Shredded and done. And I loved watching Jack unravel that tug. Like Leftover laundry. Good, Good Boy!!

Trainer is awesome. Upgrading next session. Stronger tools. Hells yeah!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats! Seems like Jack really needed the break and was rested up and ready to go


----------

